# Air Brakes, Air Dryer, alcohol or both



## Dennis/Ohio (Jan 15, 2006)

My '81 Ford LTS8000 has the alcohol injection bottle for the air system. I've never tried the air dryer that contains a desiccant filter. Should I go to the trouble of installing a dryer?
Thank, Dennis.........


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Air Dryer*

Hi Dennis,

Threw the years I ran a half dozen trucks with air brakes and all had dryers on them.
Now in the next breath, in 12 years I NEVER had my air lines frozen.I was also good about draining my air tanks on a regular basis.
For what thats worth.
Allan


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

put a drier on it and keep the tanks drained. alchol will dry out the rubber in the valve and cause them to fail. heres another tip before you shut the truck down and the end of the day pump down the brakes so the compressor is runnung when you shut it off, that way the unloaders wont freeze open and not let you build air.


----------

